# Memorial Day Ribs



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry about the last,plate, pic. I wuz in a hungery hurry!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great and i'll bet taste even better.... that what we did for memorial day also ribs corn on the cob,and potato salad,baked beans.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh Good Lord!!!!..........DROOLING!!!!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks really yummy.


----------

